# Tefsir-i Kebir, Te’vilat



## seasonses

Hello everyone.

I'm reading a turkish novel these days. In the following passage, there are some titles of some turkish books. Does anyone know the meaning of these titles? Thank you very much. 


I glanced at the books on the table. The names alone were difficult enough: _Tefsir-i Kebir, Te’vilat_ by Muhyiddin ibn Arabi, _Letaifül Isharet Fi Tefsirul Koran_ by Kusheyri, _Tefsirul Kuranul Azim_ by Sehl Bin Abdullah Et Tusteri.


----------



## NErsoz

These words are not Turkish. They are Arabic. Sometimes Arabic words can be used in Turkish books, especially Islamic books, and they are not translated into Turkish because of keeping the meaning.


----------



## ancalimon

"Tefsir" means "interpretation". "Tefsir-i"  means "interpretation of".

I searched Google for tevilat. http://www.nedirnedemek.com/tevilat-nedir-tevilat-ne-demek

It's "to give something a totally different meaning based on things that thing is related with."  The Turkish translation of this word could be "değiştirme"


----------



## peptidoglycan

_Tefsir-i Kebir: Great Interpretation of Qur'an (the holy book of Islam)
Te’vilat_: Comments, explanations


----------



## murattug

seasonses said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm reading a turkish novel these days. In the following passage, there are some titles of some turkish books. Does anyone know the meaning of these titles? Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> I glanced at the books on the table. The names alone were difficult enough: _Tefsir-i Kebir, Te’vilat_ by Muhyiddin ibn Arabi, _Letaifül Isharet Fi Tefsirul Koran_ by Kusheyri, _Tefsirul Kuranul Azim_ by Sehl Bin Abdullah Et Tusteri.



Could you tell us what is name of the novel and name of its author?


----------



## seasonses

murattug said:


> Could you tell us what is name of the novel and name of its author?



Oh yes of course. The Turkish writer´s name is Ahmet Ümit. The title of the novel is A Momento For Istanbul. Thank you very much.


----------

